# Kalita Wave Style Set or individual components?



## andrewp (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm looking at getting a Kalita Wave (185 size) to be able to brew a larger amount of coffee at the weekends rather than making multiple Aeropress brews.

Is it better to get the Style Set or to buy the Kalita 500ml Glass Server with a stainless steel dripper?

There's not much difference in cost so what would be the most useful option to go for?

The only positive I can see with a stainless steel dripper is that it's less likely to get damaged. Also from the photos of the style set I'm not sure if the glass dripper component can be bought separately - sort of ruining the set if that broke. There are good photos here of the set: http://www.wreckingballcoffee.com/products/kalita-wave-185-style-set

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

I have both. The set is just lovely to use and the filter in particular is glass and v cool. It is more of a pleasure to use but j have dropped the filter before and it broke. U r right the advantage of the metal is it drop proof... Kalita are fantastic and can't go wrong with either really. If pushed I'd go for the set for pure pleasure....


----------



## andrewp (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Nod - good to know.

So what happened to your set with the broken filter? Do you still use the flask from it?


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a ceramic 185 and it's pretty tough. It's bounced off the floor a couple of times and is still perfect.

I use it straight on top of a mug generally, but have used it on top of a flask for a day out or a carafe for doing more than one serving of brew.

My Chemex, V60 and V60 drip decanter rarely get used now. I really like the wave. Not overly keen on the filters though. Just because they get squashed easily. Really need to buy them by the box to prevent them getting crushed to hell in the post.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> Thanks Nod - good to know. So what happened to your set with the broken filter? Do you still use the flask from it?


Good question... I still have the old set - minus the filter and use at home with the metal filter. He new whole set I bought I have at work... All the bases covered ?


----------



## andrewp (Dec 10, 2014)

I've now got the Kalita Wave Style Set.

I'm getting slightly bitter results with it and am thinking that my Rhino v2 grinder is the limiting factor. The grinder is fine for the aeropress but at a slightly coarser setting to achieve the correct filter time the grounds are very inconsistent in size.

I'm thinking of a Lido 2 or 3 next.


----------

